# Possible MXT1386 Touchscreen drivers source from the Acer Iconia A500 source



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

The Acer Iconia A500 uses a MXT1386 touch screen controller. Link

XDA links to source;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1138636

I'm basis this lead off the following line in the Android kernel config;
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MXT1386_I2C=y

The driver is located in the source at;
/kernel/drviers/input/touchscreen/atmel_maxtouch.c

The source contains reference to maXTouch1386 i2c, so maybe it will help out.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

View attachment 1893
Strange... the /boot/config-2.6.xxxx from of my touchpad has this entry:

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_CY8CTMA395=y


----------



## flexnix (Sep 3, 2011)

As well as the Motorolla Xoom which is said to use the MXT1386 controller.

The kernel source can be found: android.git.kernel.org, kernel/tegra.git project, android-tegra-2.6.36-honeycomb-mr1 head/branch.

And some more information on it.
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/9584S.pdf


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

scifan said:


> View attachment 2888
> Strange... the /boot/config-2.6.xxxx from of my touchpad has this entry:
> 
> CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_CY8CTMA395=y


The config I was referencing was the config from the Android dump, not the standard Touchpad config. Although the Android config does have two touchscreen enable lines;
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_CYPRESS_HP_I2C=y
CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MXT1386_I2C=y

So Qualcomm could have just forgot to change the MXT1386 line or put it in for some other reason.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

That's a completely different config line... I wonder if it pointed to the same file(s) as the other config...


----------

